# looking for gulf breeze rod builder. ottie



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking for a rod builder in gulf breeze named ottie I believe. ... he 'rewrapped a rod for me lost his number. He does a lot of the poles out on the pier. Anyone have his contact info?


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

He's on the pier right now


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I think you mean Obie Hill. He does some beautiful work for rods. Search the username Tiderider on here and send him a PM.


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

i know of an obie ..not ottie


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

cajun creationz said:


> i know of an obie ..not ottie


That would be him. Got his number now. Thanks sr.


----------



## Tuan6074 (May 10, 2014)

I'm in a market looking to build at list 6-8 high end spinning rods for my collections. When I finish with mind I want to build around 4 more for my loving brother. I have already talk with Ron and Ernie and see their work. I hear a alots Obie and would like to talk with him before I start building it. Anyone have his number that can help? I'm greatly appreciate cause when I start building it I just one builder to build my collection. My #407-491-6803 I'm in F.W.B


----------

